# Daniel Craig - Portraits at Press Conference for the Movie "Spectre" at the Corinthia Hotel in London - October 23,2015 (29x) Update



## Mandalorianer (24 Okt. 2015)

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Okt. 2015)

*Daniel Craig - Portraits at Press Conference for the Movie "Spectre" at the Corinthia Hotel in London - October 23,2015 (12x)*


Shoot by Munawar Hosain



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## DanielCraigFan (27 Okt. 2015)

thank you sooo soo much for the pics


----------



## baby12 (28 Okt. 2015)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Gwenda (29 Okt. 2015)

:thx: for the pics


----------



## icevolt (30 Okt. 2015)

Perfect James Bond! Thanks XXX


----------



## nicolefan (2 Nov. 2015)

great shots, thanks for the post


----------

